# Dump trucks



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey guys, I would like some input on a dump truck I just bought. Its a 1985 L9000 tandem it used to be a state truck. It no longer has a plow on it. My question is should it be double framed? My other dump truck is and this one is not. are there any advantages either way? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

All of the dumps that I used to have where double frames, until I bought my "new" one this past spring, 1996 Freightliner FLD120 with 385hp Detroit 60 series, 9 spd, and a 12 yd box. This one has a 3/8 frame instead of a thinner double. I really like the truck and don't have any worrys about not being a double since it is so thick.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

88 L9000 here use to also be a state truck with sander and blade w/ single wall frame.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Now that is a BIG Ford.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*need help*

looking at a 88 international 1900 with 12ft blade and spreader truck is cleen and in great shape low milage dt 466 under 60,000 what is this thing worth


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well the motor is worth more then the truck.. it all depends on if it will do the job you want it to do. If you buy it because the price is good but don't have a use for it then it is like a women buying something on sale. but if you have a use for it and pay a little more then others think it is worth it is more like a man paying a good price for the right tool. So that said you tell us what is it worth to you.
To me? I would pay $1000 for the motor and junk the rest then put the motor in my 1963 REO dump truck.
Dwan


----------



## dzines (Nov 1, 2004)

My Dad is a county commissioner here locally, he told me that the hwy. dept. was trading in a 91 IH sgl axle with 12' blade, DT466, belly blade, i'm not sure if it had a v-box in it or not. The dealer offered $3500 for trade in, so they decided to put it in the truck auction. A week later the dealer called them back and said they had a buyer for it and offered $5000 for it. I wanted it, but I hated to get it with out having the extra work for it. Hope this helps.


----------

